
Microsoft Could Surpass Amazon in Cloud Computing This Year - vlangber
http://www.investopedia.com/news/microsoft-could-surpass-amazon-cloud-computing-year-amzn-msft/
======
crb002
Facebook and MS both have data centers in Des Moines. No Amazon.

